# well done ian sturrock



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

chuffed to bits for my mate

very tough class 4 with some excellent contenders, thought wade stafford looked very good as did paul s, both of whom were fantastic posers also.

buit big ian had the size and condition to take top spot- and soo pleased for him

very close in the overall also, nothing in it.

was an absolutley fantastic show, first british ive been to, and the standard throughout the classes was immense

will defo be back to watch again next year.

what a show!


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

the guys a beast!!!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Just saw some pics. He beat paul and wade. After seeing those pics i can see how. The thickness is fantastic, very thickm very hard, very dense and shredded with a nice pleasing overall shape and no weaknesses...excellent physique and deserved win.

Lots of respect to all the top 3 though, fantastic bodybuilders!!!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

brilliant competition in all classes i thought. excellent standard.


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

yup, paul and wade were exellent, but ian was the clear clear winner... thick, chunky granite hard muscle...so impressive

steve


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Please forgive my ignorance but I'd never heard of this guy before. Goodness knows how - he's awesome.

Brilliant physique.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i would agree that Ian was a clear winner some say his shape is blocky and i suppose this is true but the guy is a tank and a really nice guy to boot...


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

rightyho said:


> Please forgive my ignorance but I'd never heard of this guy before. Goodness knows how - he's awesome.
> 
> Brilliant physique.


scoltlands secret weapon mate lol

ive posted his pics and videos on here before,

very strong guy and very lean in off season- one of the few people i know that grows on a pre-comp diet


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

great choice of music for his routine!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

he competed for many years as a class 3 did not realise he was a smurph like the rest of us


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> he competed for many years as a class 3 did not realise he was a smurph like the rest of us


yip last 4 years mate lol

and hes bang on the height, altho it did look like a few were taller than him in the class so maybe hes slightly down.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Its all the weight from the muscle he is getting shorter LOL


----------



## Stevie M (Jun 26, 2007)

Bit of a newbie here - was thinking of going to watch the Nabba but never got chance - what were the results?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Well done Ian. No one can deny that the mass you carry is awesome. Well done on your victory; you out muscled and out conditioned everyone.

As far as the height thing goes, I have shrunk. I could swear I used to be 5'5" and now I am lucky to hit 5'4".

James


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you wish you was 5'5"


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

ian asked me to leave a message as he doesnt have internet access just now.

thanking all the guys for there comments, and hes happy to have been competing against such nice guys in a class with such a high standard.

and looking forward to the battles in years to come.


----------

